# Vorsicht vor Marions Kochbuch



## Adele (9 Februar 2008)

Vorhin machte mich ein Freund auf einen Bericht der ARD-Sendung Plusminus über ein florierendes Geschäft mit der Internet-Seite "Marions Kochbuch" mit angeblich kostenlosen Rzepten und Fotos aufmerksam. Besagte Fotos sind auch nicht deutlich als kostenpflichtig gekennzeichnet. Wer sich allerdings ein Foto runterlädt, um es etwa auf der eigenen Homepage zu platzieren, muss mit hohen Kosten bis zu mehreren tausend Euro rechnen. Geschädigt werden auch die Betreiber von Foren und Blogs, bei denen ein Nutzer einen Kommentar mit einem solchen Nahrungsittel-Foto illustriert. Plusminus geht davon aus, dass die Seitenbetreiber durch Tricks quasi wie Köder ihr Kochbuch bis ganz nach vorne bei google platziert haben, so dass die ahnungslosen User sie finden müssen und Herr F... K.... dann aktiv zwecks Abmahnung besagte Fotos im Netz sucht. Bei dem Geschäft hilft ihm wohl das geltende Urheberrecht und sicher auch Richter, die keine Ahnung von dubioser Geschäftemachei. im Internet haben.  

Guckt Ihr etwa hier 

http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/beitrag_dyn~uid,p6asfy28zta9x7pj~cm.asp

http://www.heise.de/ct/07/14/080/

http://www.augsblog.de/2007/12/06/marions-kochbuch-anwaltskosten-muessen-nicht-bezahlt-werden/

http://www.welt.de/webwelt/article1573139/Pasta_und_Brot_koennen_teuer_zu_stehen_kommen.html


----------



## komm rein (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Marions Kochbuch*

Marions Kochbuch ist für den normalen Internet-User, der ein Rezept sucht, nicht kostenpflichtig und auch keine Abofalle oder Abzockseite.

Die Betreiber reagieren sehr allergisch darauf, wenn jemand ohne Erlaubnis Bilder von der Seite nimmt und wo, z.B. Blogs oder anderen Internetseiten, einbaut. Die sehen sich dann in ihrem Urheberrecht verletzt und da hagelt es dann schnell teure Abmahnungen. Man könnte das auch ohne sowas aus der Welt schaffen und erst bei Nichtreagieren des Betroffenen eine Abmahnung schicken, aber Abmahnanwälte wollen ja nicht irgendwann mal am Hungertuch nagen.


----------



## Adele (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Marions Kochbuch*

Gegen den Urheberrechtsschutz ist natürlich nichts einzuwenden. Doch wer den will,  sollte dies auch einfältigeren und im Recht nicht so bewanderten Usern deutlich machen, zumal die Seite bei Google als „natürlich kostenlos“ beworben wird. Und genau dieser Begriff „kostenlos“ dürfte für etliche User irreführend sein. 

Tatsächlich findet sich auf der Startseite dieser Homepage unter marions-kochbuch.xx/ urheberrecht ein groß angelegter und recht zorniger Extra-Verweis auf das Urheberrecht, in dem mehrfach auf die Einschaltung eines Anwalts bei widerrechtlicher Nutzung der Inhalte verwiesen wird. Hier geben sich die Betreiber nahezu verzweifelt über die überbordende unerlaubte Nutzung und meinen, sich lieber ihrem Kochbuch widmen und den Schriftverkehr lieber dem Anwalt überlassen zu wollen.

Sucht man indes nur nach eine bestimmten Gemüse oder Rezept, landet dabei auf einer der 13 800 Einträge für „Marions Kochbuch“ und geht nicht auf die Startseite, ist der Urheberrechts-Verweis nicht mehr so einfach zu entdecken.    

Auch in der Statusleiste am jeweiligen Seitenende finden sich zwar Rubriken wie Diät, abnehmen, oder gar die „Heide-Harz-Region“ aber kein Verweis auf das Urheberrecht. Den gibt es einzig, wenn man denn die Sparte „Fotogalerie“ des Betreibers öffnet. In allen anderen Sparten ist der Hinweis nicht zu finden.  


Verblüffend ist tatsächlich, dass der Hinweis auf Marions Kochbuch bei google ganz oben auftaucht, wenn man etwa diverse Gemüsenamen eingibt. So taucht er bei Paprika an vierter Stelle auf, bei Tomate an dritter, bei Möhren an dritter und bei Weißkohl sogar an zweiter Stelle.


----------



## Reinhard (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Marions Kochbuch*

Auf 13 800 Einträge für „Marions Kochbuch“ bei Google kommen immerhin 12100 Einträge für "Abmahnung Kochbuch".

Ein (Negativ-)Rekord der besonderen Art. :roll:


----------



## SEP (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Marions Kochbuch*

Manche haben wirklich nichts Wichtigeres zu tun.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Marions Kochbuch*



SEP schrieb:


> Manche haben wirklich nichts Wichtigeres zu tun.


Aber sehr lohnend. Hier wird aus der Ab*w*ahnfalle  ein sehr lukratives Geschaft gemacht.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/103214


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Marions Kochbuch*

Jau, und unserereins muss sich wieder einmal jedem gegenüber für die "Zunft" rechtfertigen und "Winkeladvokat" schimpfen lassen ... :wall:


----------



## Gluko (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Winkeladvokat*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> ... und "Winkeladvokat" schimpfen lassen ...



Hauptsache ist doch, dass die Richtigen wissen, dass Du nicht zu dieser Sorte gehörst.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## A John (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Marions Kochbuch*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Jau, und unserereins muss sich wieder einmal jedem gegenüber für die "Zunft" rechtfertigen und "Winkeladvokat" schimpfen lassen ... :wall:


Seriöse Teppich- und Gebrauchtwagenhändler (so es die gibt) haben das gleiche Problem. :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (11 November 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Marions Kochbuch*

http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/urheberrecht100.html


> BGH prüft Haftung bei Urheberrechtsverstößen


----------

